
The Adorable Ads That Are About to Invade Your Text Messages - walterbell
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/the-adorable-ads-that-are-about-to-invade-your-text-messages
======
f_allwein
Leela: Didn't you have ads in the 21st century?

Fry: Well sure, but not in our dreams. Only on TV and radio, and in magazines,
and movies, and at ball games... and on buses and milk cartons and t-shirts,
and bananas and written on the sky. But not in dreams, no siree.

[http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0584425/quotes](http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0584425/quotes)

